

Yahoo's Chairman Is Out Because Marissa Mayer Was Not His First Choice For CEO - rdl
http://www.businessinsider.com/yahoo-chairman-fred-amoroso-is-out-because-marissa-mayer-was-not-his-first-choice-for-ceo-2013-4?op=1

======
jedberg
I think he's leaving because when he started in May 2012, he said, "I'm going
to step down in May, 2013".

~~~
rdl
Wow, that was pretty Business Insider-worthy reporting then :(

~~~
joonix
I've said it in the past, we need to block Business Insider links from HN.

~~~
lutusp
Concur, upvoted. There seems to be a deliberate effort to push a
BusinessInsider presence onto HN, far beyond its actual value.

------
kgogolek
Why isn't this article titled "Yahoo's Chariman thought to be the person who
convinced Yahoo to enter into a disastrous patent lawsuit against Facebook
last year is out"?

It's sad to see how much slack she's getting in comparison to male CEOs.

------
ww520
Whether Marissa Mayer was a good choice for CEO or not, the stock market has
spoken, with YHOO more than doubled from the low point.

~~~
lutusp
It would be a mistake to link the rise to Mayer without specific evidence,
given that the market has been rising overall.

